# New Daemon Prince Stats??



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Just wandering through Games workshop's website and Saw this page HERE

Now Just looking at the stats at the bottom compared to the Stats in the CSM codex, which I think are the same as the Daemons codex (not sure) They have taken a serious drop in stats. is this correct or am I just lookign at the wrong daemon prince??


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Lord Reevan said:


> Just wandering through Games workshop's website and Saw this page HERE
> 
> Now Just looking at the stats at the bottom compared to the Stats in the CSM codex, which I think are the same as the Daemons codex (not sure) They have taken a serious drop in stats. is this correct or am I just lookign at the wrong daemon prince??


It's a small mistake on the Toughness but other than that it's the same as the Daemon Codex Prince.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

That's the main thing that put me off. I thought they were str.6 and t5 normally.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Lord Reevan said:


> That's the main thing that put me off. I thought they were str.6 and t5 normally.


Only Chaos Marine ones. Daemon ones are only S5 and have only a 5+ Invul with no armor.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Daemon DP's do have more upgrades though so you can make them harder, more armoured, &c.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

@Dave T Hobbit:

This is your 666th post...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> @Dave T Hobbit:
> 
> This is your 666th post...


O_O
Nice catch


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> @Dave T Hobbit:
> 
> This is your 666th post...


That would explain the... changes....


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Lord Reevan said:


> Just wandering through Games workshop's website and Saw this page HERE
> 
> Now Just looking at the stats at the bottom compared to the Stats in the CSM codex, which I think are the same as the Daemons codex (not sure) They have taken a serious drop in stats. is this correct or am I just lookign at the wrong daemon prince??


Oh noes! The information about the new 5th ed CSM codex got leaked!
GW were supposed to be keeping the release a suprise. Oh well. :grin:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wait, GW has contradicting info? Nah, never happen. They never screw anything up.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Actually, I think I know where those stats come from. I don't have it handy to check, but I think those were the characteristics of the Daemon Prince from the early 3rd Edition Chaos Marine Codex. I distinctly recall that Prince having only 4 Toughness and a lackluster Invul.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

The day DP are T4 is the day all Choas players should give it up. Seriously. T5 to represent a Creature that suppose to kill swaths of SMs with ease and take Dreadnaught fist to the face. Sigh...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> The day DP are T4 is the day all Choas players should give it up. Seriously. T5 to represent a Creature that suppose to kill swaths of SMs with ease and take Dreadnaught fist to the face. Sigh...


T4 would not, in any way, change their ability to do that


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you EW for game purpose, but its preatty sad that a Wraithlord cant be hurt by Marines, but a almighty DP can on 5+. Not that tough of a beast, hell Trygons, giant angry centipedes, have better stats than Daemon World rulers.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Thank you EW for game purpose, but its preatty sad that a Wraithlord cant be hurt by Marines, but a almighty DP can on 5+. Not that tough of a beast, hell Trygons, giant angry centipedes, have better stats than Daemon World rulers.


Not really, most Tyranid MCs have some downfall; Trygons have WS5, which is good, but only I4, they're also HUGE, so they can't hide very easily.
Daemon Princes are psykers, a fair chunk cheaper than a Trygon, and much more able in CC even if they have fewer attacks; also they have an all-important Invulnerable save.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmmm... Give me a 3+/4+, S 6, T 6, I 7, A 5 then I will be jumping for joy against Tyrants. :so_happy:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Nah, for 110 points basic, DPs are bang on the money.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Orochi said:


> Nah, for 110 points basic, DPs are bang on the money.



I mean from a Fluff stance, DP should be Abbaddon basic, Ill take it at 275 with Abbaddons Stats/rules and Wings.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Hopefully in the next book they will return to being incredibly overpriced killing machines instead of the dirt cheap MC's for CSM's.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Hopefully in the next book they will return to being incredibly overpriced killing machines instead of the dirt cheap MC's for CSM's.


Daemons have the cost about right, since making a good solid one is 150+ points, a lot more if you want wings (which damn well SHOULD cost you a leg, since you don't need them anymore).


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> I mean from a Fluff stance, DP should be Abbaddon basic, Ill take it at 275 with Abbaddons Stats/rules and Wings.


Obviously the most powerful Daemon Princes aren't used in the game, just like we don't have Primarchs in Space Marine armies- because they'd be too over powering.

Imagine having Doombreed, he'd be an army all on his lonesome.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Obviously the most powerful Daemon Princes aren't used in the game, just like we don't have Primarchs in Space Marine armies- because they'd be too over powering.
> 
> Imagine having Doombreed, he'd be an army all on his lonesome.


Or the Void Dragon *drool*


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Gork! or possibly Mork! XD

SGMAlice


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Yet you CAN field Angron, stats and all for Apoc. Then theres the bullshit 2 Ctan that can be fielded by Necs. Heck the Fateweaver, BT with no wings, and Kugath all are playable and are some of the Baddest GDs. Wheres my Doombreed, Magnus, Logar, or Fulgrim?

For now on my DP will be a count as Abbaddon for realistic stats.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Yet you CAN field Angron,



Where's his rules?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Winterous said:


> Where's his rules?


They were published in a White Dwarf article a couple years ago. They're really not very exciting. The coolest thing about the rules was that Angron had to be accompanied by a bodyguard of 2-12 Bloodthirsters, which is pretty crazy.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> They were published in a White Dwarf article a couple years ago. They're really not very exciting. The coolest thing about the rules was that Angron had to be accompanied by a bodyguard of 2-12 Bloodthirsters, which is pretty crazy.


Aah yes, I vaguely remember that.


----------

